# Overmedicated.



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Got my labs back and my tsh levels went from 25.7 to 3, down to .08. Normal being .03-4.5. I'm feeling very hyper, an my doc lowered my synthroid to .05mcg. I'm having chest pains and feeling very nervous; what to do?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's unfortunate. I feel pretty good at that TSH, but the heart palpitations and astronomical heart rate when exercising were more than I could deal with...almost went to the ER because of my heart "freaking out" one day. Doc cut me back from 150 to 137.5 last week, and I'm hoping that does the trick, as I really don't want to keep decreasing because I feel good.

Hopefully your decrease wasn't a huge decrease, as it really is a "delicate balance" and we have to make SMALL changes or risk being on a rollercoaster, lab-wise.

I normally wouldn't advocate this, but you might "forget" to take your Synthroid for a day (no more) to jump-start the decrease. Just a thought.


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

I stopped taking it on saturday, I've only taken it once since then. I have graves (supposedly) and hashis with an enlarged thyroid so I'm very confused and scared.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> I stopped taking it on saturday, I've only taken it once since then. I have graves (supposedly) and hashis with an enlarged thyroid so I'm very confused and scared.


If you have Graves'; for god's sakes, why are you on Synthroid?

Can't track your history because of new threads all the time.

What about your FREE T3 and FREE T4?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> If you have Graves'; for god's sakes, why are you on Synthroid?


Yeah -- I really, really wish docs were a little more knowledgable in this area. Geez Andros, why didn't you go to medical school?! :tongue0013:

Jya -- Not too long ago my TSH went from 2.27 all the way down to 0.15. My FT4 shot up around 1.85. I felt very hyper both on the way down to TSH 0.15, and on the way back up when the reduced my dose from 100mcg to 88mcg. I doubt I'm in the exact right spot at the moment with the latest TSH of 2.31 and how I feel, but that's where my docs have me. Octavia's mention of a roller-coaster is right on. I had more energy when hyper, but the anxiety and nervousness was too much.

Anyway, I'm rambling a bit. I guess the point I am trying to make is that after they realized I had been pushed into hyper-range as far as labs and cut back my Levoxyl, it took a good month plus to feel somewhat stabilized. Hopefully you don't take that long, and hopefully the docs figure out exactly what in the heck is going on with your situation.


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

I've never been directly tested for graves but my
Doctor suspects it is the cause of my goiter, because my tpo antibodies level is 13 so it's super low meaning it isn't my hashis causing the enlarged thyroid/goiter. I haven't had a free t3 in a while (2 months or so) only tsh and t4 and I don't know my t4 offhand. 
I am back in the er now with heart palpitations and chest pain
They have taken me off of all meds as of now until
They can see what my levels are. I'm having a scan, an X-ray, and other blood
Work done now...hopefully we will figure out what the hell
Is going on. Being hyper and hypo sucks.


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

My EKG was normal though thank GOD!!


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

bigfoot said:


> Yeah -- I really, really wish docs were a little more knowledgable in this area. Geez Andros, why didn't you go to medical school?! :tongue0013:
> 
> Jya -- Not too long ago my TSH went from 2.27 all the way down to 0.15. My FT4 shot up around 1.85. I felt very hyper both on the way down to TSH 0.15, and on the way back up when the reduced my dose from 100mcg to 88mcg. I doubt I'm in the exact right spot at the moment with the latest TSH of 2.31 and how I feel, but that's where my docs have me. Octavia's mention of a roller-coaster is right on. I had more energy when hyper, but the anxiety and nervousness was too much.
> 
> Anyway, I'm rambling a bit. I guess the point I am trying to make is that after they realized I had been pushed into hyper-range as far as labs and cut back my Levoxyl, it took a good month plus to feel somewhat stabilized. Hopefully you don't take that long, and hopefully the docs figure out exactly what in the heck is going on with your situation.


You're not rambling! Thanks for the support


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> I've never been directly tested for graves but my
> Doctor suspects it is the cause of my goiter, because my tpo antibodies level is 13 so it's super low meaning it isn't my hashis causing the enlarged thyroid/goiter. I haven't had a free t3 in a while (2 months or so) only tsh and t4 and I don't know my t4 offhand.
> I am back in the er now with heart palpitations and chest pain
> They have taken me off of all meds as of now until
> ...


They have got to run the FREES and TSI and TBII.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin, http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1969138 ), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

TBII (Thyrotrophin Binding Inhibiting Immunoglobulin)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1969138

I am so sad to hear you ended up in the ER but you have done the right thing and yes; thank God your EKG is good. A bit of good news always helps.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Don't feel bad about being in the ER for being concerned. That's what it is there for! Everything happens for a reason, even if it isn't clear right now. Perhaps some astute doctor will notice a test or symptom that doesn't seem correct. Yes, also glad your EKG looks okay. That should be a big, flashing red, neon sign to them that it likely *isn't* your heart they are dealing with here.

hugs3


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

bigfoot said:


> Don't feel bad about being in the ER for being concerned. That's what it is there for! Everything happens for a reason, even if it isn't clear right now. Perhaps some astute doctor will notice a test or symptom that doesn't seem correct. Yes, also glad your EKG looks okay. That should be a big, flashing red, neon sign to them that it likely *isn't* your heart they are dealing with here.
> 
> hugs3


My nurse is actually a thyroid cancer survivor so she knows exactly what I'm going though..she is pushing my doctor in the direction she knows I need to be pushed in so I trust that all of my labs will be ordered correctly. I hope they can do a radioactive scan while I'm here. Do you have to stay isolated from children if you have a radioactive scan?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> My nurse is actually a thyroid cancer survivor so she knows exactly what I'm going though..she is pushing my doctor in the direction she knows I need to be pushed in so I trust that all of my labs will be ordered correctly. I hope they can do a radioactive scan while I'm here. Do you have to stay isolated from children if you have a radioactive scan?


Oh, I do hope they do RAIU!! That would be the "best!" I think w/RAIU, you are safe in about 72 hours but always ask the "experts" for none of us are doctors here much less radiologists!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Jya1124 said:


> My nurse is actually a thyroid cancer survivor so she knows exactly what I'm going though..she is pushing my doctor in the direction she knows I need to be pushed in


Well, that's good for you...in a wierd sort of way!

I am glad you went to the ER. After thinking about your original post about chest pain, I was going to suggest that as a consideration. My palpitations do not include chest pain, so I got more concerned about you the more I thought about it.

Do keep us posted.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Jya1124 said:


> My nurse is actually a thyroid cancer survivor so she knows exactly what I'm going though..she is pushing my doctor in the direction she knows I need to be pushed in so I trust that all of my labs will be ordered correctly. I hope they can do a radioactive scan while I'm here. Do you have to stay isolated from children if you have a radioactive scan?


They ask that you stand 3 feet away from children within (I think) 72 hours of the scan, but you need not be totally isolated.


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> They ask that you stand 3 feet away from children within (I think) 72 hours of the scan, but you need not be totally isolated.


Wow I would literally have to move out there is no WAYYY kids could
Handle that. 

Another crazy thing: my mom has a blood disorder called acute intermittent porphyria and it is "latent" in me thus far, but there is a 50% chance that I inherited it from her. I was just researching and I found this:

http://acb.rsmjournals.com/content/43/5/414.abstract

The differential diagnosis of abdominal pain with associated hyponatraemia should include acute intermittent porphyria. Development of hyperthyroidism in a patient with latent porphyria may precipitate an acute attack and increase disease severity. Treatment of hyperthyroidism may prevent recurrent episodes.

--------

I am concerned that the chest pain and abdominal pain I've been
Having could be related to my aip finally coming out. Oh lord help me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jya1124 said:


> Wow I would literally have to move out there is no WAYYY kids could
> Handle that.
> 
> Another crazy thing: my mom has a blood disorder called acute intermittent porphyria and it is "latent" in me thus far, but there is a 50% chance that I inherited it from her. I was just researching and I found this:
> ...


Oh,my!! I hope not and I am saying prayers for you; I promise that. Bless your heart.


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

I hope not too  going to at least talk to them
About it to see if it's a possibility


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I'm being released. They didn't test my tsh because it was just "recently" tested. I'm a little upset and confused, but happy to know that my heart is looking good and so are my lungs. I didn't get a chance to talk to him about the porphyria and I'm not sure he'd have listened anyhow. I'm just glad I'm okay. My blood pressure was a little low and heart rate at about 100 for a while so I'm just glad that leveled out. This disease is so confusing.


----------

